# Interesse an TeamSpeak 2 RC2 Server/Portfreigabe unter Windows Server 2008?



## Serious_Ray (12. September 2008)

Hi!

Da ich erst letztens einen TeamSpeak2-Server unter Windows Server 2008 laufen hab lassen wollen, bin ich auf ein Problem gestoßen: Man konnte sich nicht über meine Internet-IP auf meinen Server verbinden. Das Problem lag nicht etwa am Router, da ich dort alles richtig eingerichtet habe, sondern an Windows Server 2008, welches anscheinend Portfreigaben standard-mäßig deaktiviert hat. Auch habe ich keine Meldung erhalten, was die Zulassung gefordert hätte. Zuvor hab ich ein älteres Spiel installiert und wollte es mit meinem Bruder im Netzwerk spielen. Das hat auch nicht hingehauen, da Windows Server 2008 stillschweigend dem Spiel die Portfreigabe verwährt hat. (Was ich nacher festgestellt habe.) In meinem/n Tutorial/s würde ich also folgendes erklären:


Generelle und spezifische Portfreigabe von UDP/TCP bei Windows Server 2008.
Anregung zur UDP/TCP-Portweiterleitung beim Router.
Alternative zur festen IP-Adresse durch Dynamische DNS.
Konfiguration des TS-Servers angelehnt, an das Tutorial für Linux. (Gefiltert, auf für Windows mögliche Aktionen)
Nutzung einer bestimmten Adressenart beim Browser um sich zum Teamspeak-Server zu verbinden. (Ist im Prinzip ein Hyperlink)
(
Benutzen verschiedener Codes zum Darstellen des Status auf dem TS-Server. Sprich welche Benutzer sich auf dem Server befinden. Darüber muss ich mich noch etwas informieren)

Der Sinn dieses Tutorials wäre, all die Kleinigkeiten die ein normaler Desktopbenutzer braucht um einen Teamspeak Server für seinen Clan/Gilde oder fürs Reden mit seinen Freunden brauch aufzulisten zu erklären undd noch ein paar nützliche Zusatzmöglichkeiten zu zeigen.


----------

